# Video lag for HD



## lordbah (Apr 19, 2003)

I have an HR10-250 connected via HDMI to a Sony KDL-46XBR2 with the speaker off. The HR10-250's analog stereo output is connected to an old Denon receiver (old enough that it doesn't do digital). For HD content the video noticeably lags behind the audio - it's just a fraction of a second but it is noticeable. For SD content things are in sync. Any ideas?


----------



## lordbah (Apr 19, 2003)

It gets weirder. If I don't use the receiver, and just use the TV's speaker playing the audio it gets from HDMI, things are in sync. If I take the TV's audio out and feed that to the receiver, turning off the TV speaker, the lag is back.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Obviously this is an A/V receiver problem. Does it have a setup where you can adjust for such a delay?


----------



## lordbah (Apr 19, 2003)

The A/V receiver can add up to 30ms delay as a surround parameter. But even with that, the audio still comes before the video, for HD shows. (The video doesn't go thru the A/V receiver at all). Since the TV can play the audio on its own speaker perfectly in sync with the video that it shows, I really thought that taking the TV's audio output and feeding that to the A/V would fix the problem. It makes no sense to me that with this setup the audio plays BEFORE the video. It makes no sense to me that I only see the problem with HD content.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

What channels? So we can also test for this. I haven't noticed this for some time now.


----------



## willardcpa (Feb 23, 2001)

The answer is obvious. The HD Tivo somehow recoginzed your "Old" Denon receiver and thought that it would take a while for it to deliver the sound, so it is sending it the signal early to give it a head start. Apparently not knowing that your Denon is in prime shape and is delivering in record time.


----------



## lordbah (Apr 19, 2003)

Can see it a bit right now on 10.1 (NBC OTA, while Al Michaels and John Madden speak).


----------



## brian_c (Sep 8, 2001)

I have a new Onkyo 603x .. HD is almost always lagged. HD10-250 HDMI to a Samsung DLP...

Onkyo has no sync delay.... going to check my tv settings... 

I've lived with this for 5 months but it sucks..


----------



## rcbray (Mar 31, 2004)

brian_c said:


> I have a new Onkyo 603x .. HD is almost always lagged. HD10-250 HDMI to a Samsung DLP...
> 
> Onkyo has no sync delay.... going to check my tv settings...
> 
> I've lived with this for 5 months but it sucks..


If everything is perfect, my SXRD has around a 35 ms delay for video processing. I've had local digital OTA stations with delays as long as 150 ms. My audio processor lacks a delay for lip sync. Solved the problem with the following:
http://www.felston.com/dd540/index.htm


----------



## brian_c (Sep 8, 2001)

thanks... why does the equipment just not handle this... and why are some (maybe most) not affected by it..


----------



## lordbah (Apr 19, 2003)

I echo brian_c's question: why doesn't the equipment (the TV) just handle this? Or I guess in my case it does seem to handle it if you use the TV's speakers (or maybe I just didn't try it that way for long enough), but not when you take audio out from the TV. It seems like the TV maker is the only one who knows how much of a delay is being introduced in the video, so he's got to be the one to delay the audio the same amount, even when sending that audio out to another component.


----------

